# State ID Tags



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

These tags are usually regular county license tags that all dogs are suppose to wear -- with SD dogs getting them free vrs. a small yearly fee.

While CA has had this option available for years, they were easy to get. A simple form to fill out in most cases.

Is there a trend going to be certified by an accredited school or evaluated by an accredited trainer? 

It seems that in some states this is another push to do away with owner trainers while in others who previously did not recognize OTs they are now doing so with restrictions.


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

New Hampshire 


State tags now available for service dogs
By SANDY TETI

Governor’s Commission on Disability
Sunday, June 2, 2013

These tags which are distributed by the NH Governor’s Commission on Disability (GCD), are free and are currently available.

Fosters.com - Dover NH, Rochester NH, Portsmouth NH, Laconia NH, Sanford ME

Previous law did not allow OT dogs or PSDs to receive this free tag while the new law will recognize OTs if certain requirements can be met. I've not heard anything new about PSDs.

Quote from previous law:
"466:8 Exemption From.
No fee for license. Excludes owner-trained dogs and PSDs. Must provide ID card from recognized school.
466:8 Exemption From. – No fee shall be required for the registration and licensing of a dog which has served with the forces of the United States and has received an honorable discharge therefrom. No fee shall be required for the registration and licensing of a guide dog which is used as a guide for a blind person, a hearing ear dog which is used by a deaf person, or a service dog which is used by a mobility impaired person. When a blind, a deaf or hearing impaired, or mobility impaired person is applying for a license, he shall present a proper identification card from a recognized guide dog, hearing ear dog, or service dog training"

I am not able to find the link for the new change at this time to see exactly how it reads.


----------

